# What's a fair price for a secondhand Dawes Horizon??



## elduderino (31 Jan 2009)

Hello all,

I've recently treated myself to another touring bike and I'm wondering whether it is worth me selling the much loved old bike or rather just keep it as a winter bike. I've grown quite fond of her and sometimes some things just aren't worth selling.

It's the 2007 version of the Dawes Horizon, which has an aluminium frame/steel fork, apart from that the spec is pretty much the same as the 2009 model.
I have upgraded the wheels on it since new to a Rigida Sputnik on the rear and Mavic A319 on the front (deore hubs) but I would maybe sell these seperately and put the origional wheels back on.
New cassette/chain/tyres/brakes and handlebar tape also apply. Would I be right in estimating _£250_ ish or not.


----------



## Cathryn (31 Jan 2009)

'She' is a girl.

She is much loved.

You're quite fond of her. 

I suspect 'she' has a name.

KEEP HER!


----------



## elduderino (31 Jan 2009)

Thats probably the answer I was looking for, and yes she does have a name, the ever so elegant _Anna_.


----------



## MarkF (31 Jan 2009)

Sorry, but I bought a steel 531 mint 2000 model for a measly £100. It was there for all to see on Ebay and I think that there were only 3 bids. I serviced it, put on new marathon plus's and guards (increasing it's value by over 60%!) and it is an excellent bike.

I bought it because I couldn't find a Galaxy I could afford, now that I am settled with it, I am glad I have still have the saved money and no Galaxy.

Keep it!


----------



## simoncc (31 Jan 2009)

MarkF said:


> Sorry, but *I bought a steel 531 mint 2000 model for a measly £100*. It was there for all to see on Ebay and I think that there were only 3 bids. I serviced it, put on new marathon plus's and guards (increasing it's value by over 60%!) and it is an excellent bike.
> 
> I bought it because I couldn't find a Galaxy I could afford, now that I am settled with it, I am glad I have still have the saved money and no Galaxy.
> 
> Keep it!



And I bought a mint 1997 steel 531 model in 2005 for a measly £75. It's great for spares as everything except the small frame has, is, or will be of use to me. 


Secondhand tourers go for peanuts - I'm always on the lookout for more cheap bikes to cannibalise.


----------



## elduderino (31 Jan 2009)

Those are some pretty sweet deals, I scour Ebay quite often and rarely see deals as good as those go through.

Keeping the bike then brings the added problem of deciding which bike to use for this year's tour


----------



## rich p (1 Feb 2009)

I would say use the new one and the old one becomes rhe stand by.

Mind you, I sold my wifes Revolution Country tourer for £250 having paid £399 new. It was 2 years old.


----------



## Cathryn (1 Feb 2009)

Keep Anna!!!!

Having two bikes makes you look like a proper cyclist, too!


----------



## elduderino (1 Feb 2009)

Yeah, I'll keep her, how can I pass on the opportunity to be labelled a real cyclist

I've 18 days off work now and if it wasn't sooooo cold, I may of loaded her up for a few days touring around Wales. Damn the cold snap and early nights


----------



## dragon72 (1 Feb 2009)

elduderino,
So, the Horizon stays. But what did you "replace" her with?
By the way, obviously you're not a golfer.


----------



## elduderino (1 Feb 2009)

At least I'm housebroken.

I replaced her with a 2003 Dawes Sardar, mainly because I was after a steel frame, 26" wheels and drop bars, but I didn't have a spare £1100+ for a Thorn. I'm pretty confident it'll do the job just as well as a top of the range tourer.


----------



## Cathryn (1 Feb 2009)

Steel's amazing, I love it. You kind of bounce over pot holes.


----------



## elduderino (1 Feb 2009)

I don't think I've ever ridden a steel bike, at least not since I was about 7. In that case bring on the pot holes.


----------



## dragon72 (1 Feb 2009)

Steel? 26"? Do I take it you're planning something more exotic than Oslo-Arctic Circle-Istanbul? (if that's possible)


----------



## elduderino (1 Feb 2009)

Yes, good call. 

I'm young, single, still live at home and have no career prospects on the horizon yet. So with that in mind, I feel I owe it to myself to attempt to ride from England to the Far East (possibly Japan) whilst I have nothing to keep me from going.

If I fail, well, at least I'll fail trying. It won't be until 2010 (springish) but I'm planning another European tour this summer, providing I can get a few months off again.

I may use the Horizon again this year, as it is pretty much ready to roll again.


----------

